

Displaced Dynamic Expression Regression for Real-time Facial Tracking, Animation - gecko39
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAGEiv3UNEU

======
therobot24
looks great on easy data, would love to see a live demo on a crowded room -
CMU has something implemented on 'faces in the wild'
([http://www.consortium.ri.cmu.edu/FaceDemo/](http://www.consortium.ri.cmu.edu/FaceDemo/))

